# Non Eircom phones and Emergency Alert Pendants...



## Darthvadar (21 Apr 2009)

Just a warning to anybody who uses an Emergency Alert Pendant Alarm...

I haven't been able to find a phone provider apart from Eircom where the phone doesn't require an electric power supply... When there's a power failure these phones don't work... 

Be aware that if you, or a family member or friend uses an Emergency Alert Pendant, they must have a working land line phone in order to summon help if they press their pendant button... 

I would imagine that in the event of a power failure, particularly a prolonged one, an older or disabled person is more likely to need the reassurance of their pendant...

We use one, and I wouldn't change my phone provider for that reason...


----------



## juke (21 Apr 2009)

Thanks Dv,

Will keep in mind. Something that could easily be overlooked.

And genuinly not being frivulous...any tips on getting the parents to wear the alarms? I visited this evening. My dads was hanging on a hook in the kitchen. My mam said hers was beside the bed (in the indignant "where else would it be?" voice). Now ...yes, they were in the house together, but that is not always the case. 

I think they need to develop a habit of just putting it on/around their necks, whatever...in the morning...like putting on socks...
I am now the fussy daughter


----------



## mf1 (22 Apr 2009)

Same problem!

My mother lives alone though and has already had a fall - pre pendant days. I just insist - every time I call - that she has it on. It was the same, up to a year ago,  with chubb keys left in the front door inside so that none of us could get in. 

Persistence from the family members  is (I think!) ) the key to make wearing the pendant habitual - particularly, before a crisis situation does develop. 

mf


----------



## Leo (22 Apr 2009)

Darthvadar said:


> I haven't been able to find a phone provider apart from Eircom where the phone doesn't require an electric power supply... When there's a power failure these phones don't work...



Are you talking about the phone itself or the line?


----------



## Darthvadar (22 Apr 2009)

Leo said:


> Are you talking about the phone itself or the line?


 
The phone service itself... When you ask the company the direct question "Will I be able to use your phone service in the event of a power failure?"... I've been told '"No"... 


Juke, I laughed till I cried when I read your post.... Yep, my mum is a terror for not wearing it, too... And we're both disabled, and my mum's in kidney failure, so you can understand how I worry!.. I'm very lucky that we have a very good Community Garda who pops in for a coffee regularly and will bring up the subject... And will issue a gentle ticking off about not wearing it!... And of course she takes him more seriously than me!... I'm with you on this though... Sometimes I think I might as well give up!...

Darth...


----------



## Leo (23 Apr 2009)

Darthvadar said:


> The phone service itself... When you ask the company the direct question "Will I be able to use your phone service in the event of a power failure?"... I've been told '"No"...



Strange one that, as the line to the exchange is the same regardless of provider!


----------



## Darthvadar (23 Apr 2009)

Leo said:


> Strange one that, as the line to the exchange is the same regardless of provider!


 
I can't believe it either, Leo... Bloody nuisence... It's not sonething I'm willing to take a risk on, anyway!... 

If anyone knows differently, I'd love to hear it!...

Darth...


----------



## Leo (28 Apr 2009)

Darthvadar said:


> I can't believe it either, Leo... Bloody nuisence... It's not sonething I'm willing to take a risk on, anyway!...
> 
> If anyone knows differently, I'd love to hear it!...
> 
> Darth...


 
What I was getting at is the lines will be the same. A power outage in your house will not in any way affect your phone line regardless of who the provider is. They are not connected in any way, so how could it affect the operation of equipment connected to the phone line that is not plugged in to the mains?
Leo


----------



## Darthvadar (29 Apr 2009)

I suppose that's possible, Leo...

All I know is it's a pain to be stuck with Eircom for the foreseeable future!... Although to be fair, once they got their finger out and got the phone in (took eight mths), and the broadband in, I've never had any trouble with either...

Thanks Leo...

Darth...


----------



## Leo (29 Apr 2009)

But in reality you're not stuck, other providers just won't provide guarantees on a product they have no knowledge of.

Best thing to do is find a neighbour who has changed providers, and try the system on their line.
Leo


----------



## Darthvadar (29 Apr 2009)

Good idea, Leo... 

But the system (Emergency Alert) is calibrated to OUR phone and number... When we push the pendant button, when it rings through to the monitoring centre in Wexford, the operator answers the call "Hello Darth and Mum, are you both okay?"... 

So trying in a neighbour's house wouldn't work... Besides, I don't know anybody else locally who uses a landline... They all just use their mobiles... 

I have asked the numerous reps who have called me from NTL if I can use their phone service in the event of a power failure... They say 'No'... So if I can't use the landline phone, I can't use our pendant... 

Ho Hum!...

Thanks Leo... Much appreciated...

God bless...

Darth...


----------

